# Check out my new rig



## frayedknot (May 26, 2010)

Here it is!


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

Sweet! I can almost taste the stuffed flounder!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice!! where are you at, al or fla? are you alredy gigging or getting ready for the fall run??


----------



## Donald811 (May 17, 2011)

Can't tell what holding the pvc to the front deck, how did you fasten it?


----------



## frayedknot (May 26, 2010)

I gig in both fl. and al. I made the aluminum mounts using an aluminum clamp that I fabricated.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice looking rig.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep....A 162 Scout. I see Skeg marks trailing behind you in the future. LOL.


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

Take the good with the bad. At least im not going to be pounding my teeth out on those rough nights comming home from the pass.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes they really ride good for a small boat. But I got places I want to go that would tear a glass boat up.


----------



## The Skiffer (Nov 13, 2010)

Didn't catch it from the pictures, but are you steering the outboard or kicker/trolling motor with wheel up front? What are you using to control speed(do i see a foot dimmer switch?)speed up/slow or reverse? Good luck


----------



## frayedknot (May 26, 2010)

The two steerings are tyed together and I use my trolling motor on the back with the push button on the front. I do use the big motor with the shifter cable to the front control box and the throlltle cable on the back control box with the key switch.


----------

